# New Hampshire Police Arrest Woman after Standoff



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wmur.com*

A woman was arrested Wednesday morning following a lengthy standoff after a man was found dead on a Franklin street. 
Susan Disharoon, 48, was charged with reckless second-degree murder when she was arrested shortly after 7 a.m. Police said Disharoon barricaded herself inside 165 Central St. for more than nine hours after officers responded to a report of shots fired at the location at about 9:40 p.m. Tuesday. 
"I heard the popping," said a witness who asked not to be identified. "My husband saw her shoot him three different times. The first shot missed, and the next three, she shot him. Then she went over to the body and she said something to him, and then she kicked him and then went upstairs." 
The body of Syed A. Hussain, 36, was found on the street outside the residence, which is located above Twin River Market, the store Hussain owned. Hussain was also the woman's landlord. Several witnesses reported that a woman was inside the residence, and police said Disharoon refused to leave, saying that she wouldn't be taken alive and wanted police to shoot her. 
Hussain's brother told News 9 that the family knew Disharoon and didn't know why she would have snapped. He said Disharoon had worked for Nestle setting up candy displays in stores. Disharoon had helped Hussain set up part of the new store in Franklin. 
Officers said that they heard what sounded like shotgun shells being loaded. The State Police SWAT Team was called in to assist, and negotiators attempted to get the woman to leave through the night. Power was cut off to the area, and tear gas was fired into the apartment. 
"The SWAT Team took a number of measures, and eventually, she did leave the residence," Attorney General Kelly Ayotte said. "Again, I think the important point is that they were able to safely diffuse the situation." 
Police said Disharoon surrendered Wednesday morning. She was ordered held without bail. 
Investigators did not comment on a motive. Hussain's brother said Disharoon was current with the rent and was not in any danger of being evicted.










AP Photo/Jim Cole

Police gather evidence in front of the Twin River Market July 26 where the convenience store owner was gunned down.

Copyright 2006 by . All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

